# Free-Downloadable HDtracks



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

HDtracks is offering a free download of some of their high quality digital music. Price is right...free. The site is: http://www.hdtracks.com/index.php


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

I registered but how to get to free download??

gychang


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Been so long ago I forget. Trust me it did work.


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the free offer ran out:



http://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=staticpage&pagename=news said:


> If you haven't downloaded your limited edition copy of The HDtracks Utlimate Download Experience , after today it will be too late! We're sorry... however, never fear, in the coming months we will continue to make available new complimentary compilations and other special offers to allow you to hear the difference HDtracks can make! Check back often, you never know what you might find!
> - 7/29/2008


they promise more free stuff to come though....


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Just went back on there. There's a free downloadable Gibson cd. They send you an email with instructions on how to download. Still waiting for the e-mail though:foottap:


----------

